# What the Supreme Court's copyright rulings mean for you



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/07/12/f-vp-nowak-copyright-ruling-consumer.html

This is Canada's ruling on entertainment media downloading and how it affects the consumers, artists and producers.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow, that Canadian artists are every bit as petty and greedy us the American artists! Glad this failed.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I wonder how much of the extra fees would have actually gone to the artists... I get the impression that much of it was more for the publisher. Either way, it sounds like they made the right choices by denying them.


----------

